# Paramedic in England?



## Mex EMT-I (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi.

I am an emergency medical technician in Mexico City, Mexico. I have been working on the emergency system of my country for 6 years. And now I want to go to London and practice as a Paramedic.

I now you have to go to a "registration" proccess with the heath professions council.

I entered the health professions council website and research everything there regarding the paramedic registration. But i have some gaps in the information and i hope someone that is involved with the system can resolve them.

Basically i woud like detailed information on the knowledge you have and the scope of practice. I entered some websites that have a list of the scope of practice but they are not really updated.

Any information would be very much appreciated. If you are a paramedic in the UK I would love your insight.

Thanks.


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 13, 2010)

This is the best advice I can give you I am afraid...

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/workingintheuk/


----------



## emt_irl (Dec 14, 2010)

i live next door to england in ireland and cannot find their national scope of practice either.. google the british paramedics association and email them, that may help.

1 thing to consider though is england an espicially london has gone very advanced and now requires a minimum of a 2 years degree to become a basic level paramedic on an emergency ambulance.

hope it goes well for you though, because second to working in the usa, my dream is to work for the london ambulance serrvice


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 14, 2010)

UK paramedics work to the JRCALC guidelines which can be found here. I would still recommend the OP check out the first link however. Not so much a problem for you, already having an EU passport, as well as being eligible for the US Diversity Visa Lottery.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 14, 2010)

Scott33 said:


> ... as well as being eligible for the US Diversity Visa Lottery.



Doesn't the HPC now require a Degree for Paramedic registration? If that is too hard for the OP he can become an "emergency care assistant" in what, nine weeks, six of which is driving?

Oh and why on earth would you want to work in the US?


----------



## emt_irl (Dec 14, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Doesn't the HPC now require a Degree for Paramedic registration? If that is too hard for the OP he can become an "emergency care assistant" in what, nine weeks, six of which is driving?
> 
> Oh and why on earth would you want to work in the US?



think that bit was aimed towards me, as im from ireland i can apply for the visa lottery to get a green card, or else marry a fine american lady haha

i just like the us, well the places ive visited so far, and i like the (IDEA)* of working ems over there.
the uk would be much easier for me to go to, seen as its a ferry and a drive or a short flight. but isnt as interesting as the us
* ive never experenced day to day living in the us so cannot actually comment on living and working there.


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 14, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Doesn't the HPC now require a Degree for Paramedic registration?



Nope. And it is mostly England that has adapted the Uni route in significant numbers thus far. Don't know of any Unis in Scotland, and N. Ireland that are offering DipHEs or Degrees...YET.  Scotland have what is called a foundation paramedic course over 2 years. Year 1 = tech, year 2 = Paramedic. A variation of the old tech - para system.

http://www.scottishambulance.com/UserFiles/file/WorkingForUs/foundation course _2_.pdf

http://www.scottishambulance.com/UserFiles/file/WorkingForUs/Paramedic Training Samsonv2.pdf

Here is a list of all the UK courses recognised by the HPC. All but one (University of Swansea) are in England. The rest of the UK are still using the IHCD route. They also have the online option (open university) for existing NHS techs.

http://www.hpc-uk.org/aboutregistration/educationandtraining/approvedcourses_pa/

The whole of the UK will end up going degree only, but the roll out is going to take time. 

The international applicants for reciprocity need merely (he says) to prove that their competencies match those as laid down by the HPC, not by a particular university.


----------



## emt_irl (Dec 14, 2010)

as far as im aware.. the ihcd programs are finsihed for paramedic level now and they are soley from now on going the degree route..(unsure of scotland but im just talking england, not scotland, wales and n. ireland)

n.ireland also have a 2 year foundation degree program but uits an in house program once they except you, instead of training then looking for employment, i applied last year but didnt egt short listed.


----------



## ParaUK (Dec 29, 2010)

Hiya all, im a UK HCP registered Paramedic. HCP covers the whole of the Uk....inc Scotland and Wales. U could apply to become an ECSW but this is extremely basic and does NOT allow drug intervention and treatments. Ur sole role would be "SUPPORTING THE PARAMEDIC" this position is also No guarantee of entry to gaining ur Paramedic degree. I would suggest calling the HCP as im sure they would be able to best guide u on coversion of your current qualifications. Hope this helps!


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi back. I assume you work for SECAmb?


----------



## Mex EMT-I (Jan 24, 2011)

I have researched the HCP site and got a lot of information on the subject.

I think i will send them all my paperwork in a few weeks.

Thanks a lot for the help is really appreciated.


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good luck. 

Are you using this form? It _is_ a lot of paperwork (not to mention a lot of money with the $650 processing fee).

Remember however, even if the HPC were to approve your application, you will still need to obtain a visa to live and work in the UK - hence my original link. Without this, nothing else matters.

If your visa is to be through work-based employment, the people sponsoring you would have to prove to the Home Office that there are no UK residents which are able to fill that particular gap in the job market. Right now there are between 50 - 100 applicants for each paramedic position in the UK.


----------



## Mex EMT-I (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi.

Any of the members that are from UK can explain me the difference between HPC and Edexcel.

I have been reading a lot and I don´t understand if both of them can give me recognition of my knowledge or just the HPC.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 24, 2011)

edexcel are just the examinations people as far as im aware?

the hpc are the register that all health care professionals are registered on and allow them to practice


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 20, 2011)

Not to hijack this thread, but how are the UK EMS services doing in general?  I've heard about them taking big budget cuts over the last year due to the economy.  London EMS in particular.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Mar 22, 2011)

I know there were budget cuts, and I think some recent high profile debate over intubaton. I think it is no longer being taught to new students. Only things I've heard out of London latelt, though if you got the resus me blog it has some neat vids of their prehospital physician program.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 22, 2011)

SeeNoMore said:


> I know there were budget cuts, and I think some recent high profile debate over intubaton. I think it is no longer being taught to new students. Only things I've heard out of London latelt, though if you got the resus me blog it has some neat vids of their prehospital physician program.



Those are pretty cool


----------



## SeeNoMore (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah and I think overall the science supporst their use, I was kind of suprised as I assumed in an urban system it would be overkill. But I guess having someone so experience helps in sever cases. 

That is just my impression based on flippng through studies, not sure if it bears out overall. But it is pretty cool


----------



## coocoocachoo (Mar 28, 2011)

It's only London that are'nt training their new medics intubation. They have to use SAD only. So basically they have their newbies by the short & curlies, i.e what other service are going to employ them if they can't tube?

I wouldn't worry too much about EDEXCEL. As far as I know the main way over here to become a Paramedic is via either Foundation/Diploma or BSc degree route. Scottish ambo still does the intensive IHCD course but reallistically this isn't fit for purpose anymore due to the work we do. Luckily I have done both IHCD & UNi.

Just one question to the OP why London?


----------

